# DRS labs Bacwater



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

Just looked on DRS website, says has bacwater in stock, says

*30ml Bacteriostatic Water - Bac water 0.9% Sodium Chloride Diluent. (Benzyl Alcohol FREE)*

*
*

This product is for specific use with easily degradable compounds. Solutions containing Bezyl Alcohol may cause compound degradation in ambient conditions. It has slightly acidic pH value of 5.5 for optimal protein and peptide stability. This eliminates the need to use acetic acid solutions, which often causes inconvenience handling proteins and peptides. For multiple-use, vial content conditions should be maintained sterile until discarded.

Bacteriostatic diluent containing 0.9% (9 mg/mL) of sodium chloride.

Buy Bac water UK Online - fast shipping.

I thought bacwater has 0.9% BA, but theirs is BA free..??

Anyone shed some light on this. The pic of the bottle on the site says 0.9% sodium chloride....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bac water just refers to the fact that it keeps down/eliminates bacteria, I think.


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Bac water just refers to the fact that it keeps down/eliminates bacteria, I think.


I thought the idea was that the BA was the reasen it did this, 0.9% sodium chloride wont, and theirs is BA free, so its not bacwater...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sodium Chloride inhibits the growth of bacteria!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

This solution contains no bacteriostat, antimicrobial agent or added buffer and is intended only as a single-dose injection. When smaller doses are required, the unused portion should be discarded.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It contains Sodium Chloride, you muppet  which kills de germs.


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Be ok for hcg?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've just ordered 2 bottles and the way I see it is it's all I can get hold if so it'll have to do!!


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

dusty said:


> Be ok for hcg?


Yes, but as i see it, as it has no BA added you should freeze the loadad slin pins.


----------



## Mantoshka (Jun 11, 2012)

Latblaster is right. Sodium Chloride acts as a weak bacteriostatic agent, whereas BA is a long lasting preservative. Goldigger is partially right too, as 0.9% Sodium Chloride is normally medically used for single use because of this(to be more on a cautious side). But if given the facts that BA may eat your peptide or protein over time and that it is quite easy to maintain vial content clean and maybe use it quicker after the first use, then 0.9% Sodium Chloride Bac water is the way to go. I always use alcohol swabs before and after and keep it in a fridge in between withrawals, never a had any problems.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Mantoshka said:


> Latblaster is right. Sodium Chloride acts as a weak bacteriostatic agent, whereas BA is a long lasting preservative. Goldigger is partially right too, as 0.9% Sodium Chloride is normally medically used for single use because of this(to be more on a cautious side). But if given the facts that BA may eat your peptide or protein over time and that it is quite easy to maintain vial content clean and maybe use it quicker after the first use, then 0.9% Sodium Chloride Bac water is the way to go. I always use alcohol swabs before and after and keep it in a fridge in between withrawals, never a had any problems.


Good post that! I only use the BA Bac Water (which includes NaCl) with HCG. HGH I only use NaCl based Bac Water.


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> This solution contains no bacteriostat, antimicrobial agent or added buffer and is intended only as a single-dose injection. When smaller doses are required, the unused portion should be discarded.


This^^^^^

Having read through some threads, i think if it has no BA, your reconstiuted HCG/Peps will only last a few days, unless frozen. MARS can confirm i think. So if you buy the stuff from DRS that they have on sale now, you need to freeze unles using immediately.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

diddler said:


> This^^^^^
> 
> Having read through some threads, i think if it has no BA, your reconstiuted HCG/Peps will only last a few days, unless frozen. MARS can confirm i think. So if you buy the stuff from DRS that they have on sale now, you need to freeze unles using immediately.


It will last much longer than a few days if unused and kept in the fridge. The BA simply prevents, or slows, bacteria from growing. If using NaCl only water, you should ensure you keep things as sterile as possible. Fine for HGH, probably not so good for HCG or multi-use pep vials.


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

I've got a bottle of this water, so what am hearing is its not really any good for multi dose as it won't have a long enough life?

Or if I did premix I would have to freeze it, I did intend to use for hcg I was also going to run it through cycle but if it aint going to hold up throughout would it be ok for pct instead?


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Just to add on the bottle it says store at room temp between 59 to 86


----------



## Mantoshka (Jun 11, 2012)

diddler said:


> This^^^^^
> 
> Having read through some threads, i think if it has no BA, your reconstiuted HCG/Peps will only last a few days, unless frozen. MARS can confirm i think. So if you buy the stuff from DRS that they have on sale now, you need to freeze unles using immediately.


What are you talking about mate? I think you got it all backwards. First of all there is no reason to do that. your vial is sterile and your NaCl water is sterile, therefore mixture it will not go bad no matter how long you keep it unless you contaminate. Second if you do that with BA it will start to degrade in few days, but it will not go bad either. Third if you freeze protein in water your will damage it, they use dry freezing to minimize that. So just keep it in a fridge and don't lose sleep over it - you'll grow better.


----------



## Mantoshka (Jun 11, 2012)

dusty said:


> Just to add on the bottle it says store at room temp between 59 to 86


That's Fahrenheit mate, it is 15-30 Celsius. Store in room temperature until used first, then keep it in the fridge for multiple use. Don't worry, this way it is good for multiple use, many of us been doing this for years with no problems.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mantoshka said:


> What are you talking about mate? I think you got it all backwards. First of all there is no reason to do that. your vial is sterile and your NaCl water is sterile, therefore mixture it will not go bad no matter how long you keep it unless you contaminate. Second if you do that with BA it will start to degrade in few days, but it will not go bad either. Third if you freeze protein in water your will damage it, they use dry freezing to minimize that. So just keep it in a fridge and don't lose sleep over it - you'll grow better.


Do a bit more research mate, ofc you can freeze reconned Peps.


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

[*I]•hCG will last up to 6 weeks if mixed with Bac water instead of the solvent it comes with.*

*
•You can keep the mixed hCG in vials or syringes in the fridge till use.*

Taken fron MARS' sticky regarding HCG mixing and dosing.

Storage:

[*I]Store the powder in the freezer if unmixed but once mixed with Bac water store in a fridge for best results(life of product) although can be stored in a cool place away from sunlight**.* Taken form Pscarbs' sticky on peps

Sodiun chloride 0.9% water for injections is NOT bacwater.

Maybe i'm reading it wrong, but nobody appears to have bacwater in stock, unless you look really hard,and as the DRS labs has no BA added its Not bacwater. The point i was trying to make is that they are selling it as bacwater, when its not.


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

diddler said:


> [*I]•hCG will last up to 6 weeks if mixed with Bac water instead of the solvent it comes with.*
> 
> *
> •You can keep the mixed hCG in vials or syringes in the fridge till use.*
> ...


is it no good for hCG then?


----------



## Mantoshka (Jun 11, 2012)

diddler said:


> [*I]•hCG will last up to 6 weeks if mixed with Bac water instead of the solvent it comes with.*
> 
> *
> •You can keep the mixed hCG in vials or syringes in the fridge till use.*
> ...


0.9% Sodium Chloride is considered to be bacteriostatic water due to its ability to prevent bacterial growth. It is bac water, but not in conventional sense containing BA. Here is another version made by abbot which doesn't contain BA and it is labeled as Bac water.


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi guys all I need to know is whether I can us it with hcg

I have x2 5000iu and 30ml of this water

Is it ok to use when required and mix when required or once opened I need to mix and chuck the rest

If its the latter I would use for pct instead of throughout cycle

Cheers for any info


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi oops double post


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

Mantoshka said:


> 0.9% Sodium Chloride is considered to be bacteriostatic water due to its ability to prevent bacterial growth. It is bac water, but not in conventional sense containing BA. Here is another version made by abbot which doesn't contain BA and it is labeled as Bac water.
> 
> View attachment 91149


 http://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed/archives/fdaDrugInfo.cfm?archiveid=27564

This preparation is designed solely for parenteral use only after addition of drugs that require dilution or must be dissolved in an aqueous vehicle prior to injection.

0.9% Sodium Chloride Injection, USP is a sterile, nonpyrogenic, isotonic solution of sodium chloride and water for injection. Each mL contains sodium chloride 9 mg.* It **contains no bacteriostat, antimicrobial agent or added buffer and is supplied only in singledose containers to dilute or dissolve drugs for injection. *0.308 mOsmol/mL (calc.). The solution may contain hydrochloric acid and/or sodium hydroxide for pH adjustment. pH 5.3 (4.5 to 7.0).

http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water/prod_17.html

This doesnt *say* it has BA in it, but it has, as well as 0.9% sodium chloride, so it is Bacwater..read what it says next to it.


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

I got an email from DRS natalie saying the Hcg is OK for upto 4 weeks reconstituted in the fridge


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

rippeddown said:


> I got an email from DRS natalie saying the Hcg is OK for upto 4 weeks reconstituted in the fridge


Is that with Bacwater containing BA, or 0.9% water for injections?

Seems to contradict SMS health http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/20ml-0-9-sterile-nacl-water/prod_122.html

Who dont have Bacwater in stock as well


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

diddler said:


> Is that with Bacwater containing BA, or 0.9% water for injections?
> 
> Seems to contradict SMS health http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/20ml-0-9-sterile-nacl-water/prod_122.html
> 
> Who dont have Bacwater in stock as well


I asked about the 0.9% sodium chloride bac water that I just got for the hcg. So I just emailed them back for them to completely confirm. Otherwise I'm going to be freezing slins with either this water or if I can get some sterile water from needle exchange.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Hosperia bac water Benzyl Alcohol free has been drying up for a wile but there are new suppliers of Bac or UG guys producing it

Personally you will use it before it degrades


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I have been waiting so long for back water I think I will get some BA and make my own, it's all well and good using salt water but if it had enough anti bacterial properties it would be used all the time.


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

thoon said:


> Hosperia bac water Benzyl Alcohol free has been drying up for a wile but there are new suppliers of Bac or UG guys producing it
> 
> Personally you will use it before it degrades


Bacwater contains a bacteriostat..ie BA..dont think there is such a thing as BA free bacwater


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Salt dries out cells killing bacteria through osmosis but personally I am not sure how effective it really is. That's why salt water could in theory work as an anti bacterial agent.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Drs now have bacteriostatic water.. the 0.9% benzyl alcohol variety..low stock..


----------

